# Dozy Dot



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot's favourite place to sleep is anywhere with her nose buried in one of my shoes - dotty dog


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so cute. Does she just snuggle the shoe and not try to eat it?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Shoes are for snuggling into, socks for carrying around - she saves her destructive habits for plastic toys, wooden chair legs, cabels or things she has stolen - shoes are readily available so no value as chewable items


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Very sweet, maybe the smell is comforting (not that I suggesting in any way that you have smelly feet, only that the shoes would have your scent).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's so sweet! Nina has taken to carrying my slippers around when I'm not home. Apparently she doesn't chew or nibble just takes it from room to room with her and snuggles down with it 

Ps what is beside Dot? Looks like one of her legs wrapped in cello tape.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute I had trouble making out where her head was


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> She's so sweet! Nina has taken to carrying my slippers around when I'm not home. Apparently she doesn't chew or nibble just takes it from room to room with her and snuggles down with it
> 
> Ps what is beside Dot? Looks like one of her legs wrapped in cello tape.


It is her bull's horn chew - she really loves it and it is a legitemate chew toy


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Marzi said:


> It is her bull's horn chew - she really loves it and it is a legitemate chew toy


Tilly has one of those, they're great.... Her one gets a bit stinky sometimes though!

What a sweetie Dot is snuggling with her shoe


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is so sweet 

Chance was a bit of a shoe destroyer as a pup, and Molly every now and then will steal a shoe to modify it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been lucky considering I have wreck it Ralph, I did lose the left shoe of a particularly nice pair of patent purple leather sandles...... And my Christmas slippers last week!


----------

